# First Look: Directv HD DVR Networking Kit



## bobnielsen

I had my HR21 networked using a Buffalo wireless ethernet converter, but was having problems with the RF path (it is about 60 feet through several walls and I suspect the insulation is foil-backed). I was getting limited success with On Demand and music and pictures with Media Share, but Media Share video files would not transfer smoothly. I felt the need for a better connection but running a CAT5 cable would be somewhat difficult (working in my crawl space in the winter is not something I relish), so I decided to order a set of the new HD DVR Networking adapters.

This kit uses ethernet-over-powerline networking as an alternative to a direct ethernet or wireless networking. A basic installation requires two adapters, but it appears that up to 16 devices can be networked. They use HomePlug® technology and are rated at 85 Mbps.

There are two models available, a basic one ($24.99) which plugs into a standard wall socket and has a RJ-45 ethernet connection and a powerstrip model ($54.99) which incorporates six extension sockets and surge protection. A CAT5 cable is included and the price includes FedEx shipping (the units arrived in a couple of days). The manufacturer is tii network technologies. A data sheet for the basic model is at http://www.tiinettech.com/datasheets/Home_Networking/HNX-ET_IDS.pdf and for the powerstrip version at http://www.tiinettech.com/datasheets/Home_Networking/HNP6L-ET_IDS.pdf.

Since I was a bit stretched for power connections at both locations, I bought two of the powerstrip models. They appear to be quite solidly constructed. No configuration was required and I was able to get my HR21 networked in practically no time (I had already set it up using the Buffalo wireless converter). There was an enclosed CD with a manual and a Windows program which can be used to add an encryption password to the device (which might be advantageous in a multifamily dwelling). If encryption is used, it must be applied to all powerline devices in the network.

The units have been working for the past three days without problems for both On Demand and Media Share (including video files).


----------



## lakaw

Is there any way for you to test the throughput and post the results?


----------



## bakers12

The data sheet claims speeds "up to 85Mbps."


----------



## drx792

wait 16 devices??? so if i buy 2 for 2 different HR2*s and then have a third near the router that third would run both?

Or is it like i can hook up 16 different adapters in the house?


----------



## MIAMI1683

Ok so on demand spped questions. Is the hrxx using a bittorrent format?
if so maybe port forwarding will work fo me


----------



## lakaw

bakers12 said:


> The data sheet claims speeds "up to 85Mbps."


Thanks for your input, but I would like to see some real world numbers. If you've done any research on this topic, you'd know that the specs don't mean much.


----------



## bobnielsen

drx792 said:


> wait 16 devices??? so if i buy 2 for 2 different HR2*s and then have a third near the router that third would run both?
> 
> Or is it like i can hook up 16 different adapters in the house?


I believe the answer is yes to both questions.


----------



## drx792

bobnielsen said:


> I believe the answer is yes to both questions.


 i had no idea that there only needed to be one plug available near the wall.

This will prove to be very useful if i get the speed.


----------



## Swheat

bobnielsen said:


> I had my HR21 networked using a Buffalo wireless ethernet converter, but was having problems with the RF path (it is about 60 feet through several walls). I was getting limited success with On Demand and music and pictures with Media Share, but Media Share video files would not transfer smoothly. I felt the need for a better connection but running a CAT5 cable would be somewhat difficult (working in my crawl space in the winter is not something I relish), so I decided to order a set of the new HD DVR Networking adapters.
> 
> This kit uses ethernet-over-powerline networking as an alternative to a direct ethernet or wireless networking. A basic installation requires two adapters, but it appears that up to 16 devices can be networked. They use HomePlug® technology and are rated at 85 Mbps.
> 
> There are two models available, a basic one ($35) which plugs into a standard wall socket and has a RJ-45 ethernet connection and a powerstrip model ($60) which incorporates six extension sockets and surge protection. A CAT5 cable is included and the price includes FedEx shipping (the units arrived in a couple of days). The manufacturer is tii network technologies. A data sheet for the basic model is at http://www.tiinettech.com/datasheets/Home_Networking/HNX-ET_IDS.pdf and for the powerstrip version at http://www.tiinettech.com/datasheets/Home_Networking/HNP6L-ET_IDS.pdf.
> 
> Since I was a bit stretched for power connections at both locations, I bought two of the powerstrip models. They appear to be quite solidly constructed. No configuration was required and I was able to get my HR21 networked in practically no time (I had already set it up using the Buffalo wireless converter). There was an enclosed CD with a manual and a Windows program which can be used to add an encryption password to the device (which might be advantageous in a multifamily dwelling). If encryption is used, it must be applied to all powerline devices in the network.
> 
> The units have been working for the past three days without problems for both On Demand and Media Share (including video files).


So, how do I buy this kit? I went to Directv"s website and it's nowhere to be found.


----------



## bobnielsen

Swheat said:


> So, how do I buy this kit? I went to Directv"s website and it's nowhere to be found.


I found it under "change hardware" on the web site. You can also order by phone.


----------



## gregjones

MIAMI1683 said:


> Ok so on demand spped questions. Is the hrxx using a bittorrent format?
> if so maybe port forwarding will work fo me


The HR2x pulls information down from the DirecTV servers. BitTorrent (specifically the problem with ISPs controlling it) has more to do with client machines acting as servers. The HR2x does not act as a server in any way for the DOD functionality. Ports do not need to be forwarded. Port forwarding is used when making a service on the internal network available to the external network (Internet).

Since the HR2x acts as a client requesting all of the downloads, there is no need for port forwarding.

Being designed like to function like a torrent would only be relevant if DirecTV were going to allow downloads from neighboring HR2x boxes. I can see where this would be a horrible customer service failure.

It works quite well. If anything, DirecTV could add additonal mirrors and bandwidth on their end. I have had no issues with the speed of download on my 5Mbps/768kbps DSL connection.


----------



## vee528

Swheat said:


> So, how do I buy this kit? I went to Directv"s website and it's nowhere to be found.


Go to directtv.com and Log in to your account
At the top of the page click on the link"My programming and equipment"
On the scroll down menu click "add kits and equipment"
That's it. Please note if you do not have an HD DVR unit assigned to your account
the kit will not appear in the kits and equipment section. 
Hope this helps...


----------



## ticmxman

So what's the bottom line is this a good option or should I set up a wireless network? By the way my house was built in 1950. Will my hodge podge upgraded electrical system create any issues?


----------



## DrJohnC

Purchased two Powerline Powerstrip Kits yesterday. They arrived today.
Plugged one in upstairs.
Plugged another in by the DVR.
Tuned DVR to channel 1000 ... voila, there be On Demand Captain!


----------



## coota

Please help me to understand all of this. Currently I just have a modem on my computer. Do I need to purchase a router and two of the Powerline kits or just two of the Powerline kits and no router?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Has anyone validated the 85Mbps yet?

I suspect that even if it hits that rate, it will be far to slow to move large data files across with any speed that is worthwhile.


----------



## ccorey123

Couple novice questions:

(1) Looking at the FAQ, it appears that you must either plug directly into the wall or use their powerstrip ... so I assume I can't purchase the single-plug option and plug into an existing powerstrip, correct?

(2) When I look at the purchase options, it's $35 for a wall mount and $60 for the powerstrip. Does the $35 wall mount include hardware for both ends of the connection (1 for the receiver end and 1 for the router end)? Or do I need to purchase 2 wall mount kits?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## convem24

The 85 MBPS is not a huge deal for DOD but for media share it could be a little to slow. I will be interested to hear what the results are. Luckily I am moving into a house Monday that is Cat5 wired so I have the wiring issue down but if I ever need a better solution when I move out of this place. Good luck Bob!!!


----------



## bobnielsen

I don't expect that one could realize 85 Mpbs (I certainly don't get 54 Mpbs with 802.11g). I don't know what bit rate Directv uses for HD programming, but my local OTA HD stations run a bit under 17 Mbps (less for those with subchannels). If MPEG4 is enabled for Media Share, the rate would be somewhat lower.


----------



## BubblePuppy

ccorey123 said:


> Couple novice questions:
> 
> (1) Looking at the FAQ, it appears that you must either plug directly into the wall or use their powerstrip ... so I assume I can't purchase the single-plug option and plug into an existing powerstrip, correct?
> 
> (2) When I look at the purchase options, it's $35 for a wall mount and $60 for the powerstrip. Does the $35 wall mount include hardware for both ends of the connection (1 for the receiver end and 1 for the router end)? Or do I need to purchase 2 wall mount kits?
> 
> Thanks,
> Chris


1. Yes..as long as the power strip is *not* a surge suppressor. It has to be a plain power strip.

2. You will need two kits..one for each end =$70


----------



## bobnielsen

ccorey123 said:


> Couple novice questions:
> 
> (1) Looking at the FAQ, it appears that you must either plug directly into the wall or use their powerstrip ... so I assume I can't purchase the single-plug option and plug into an existing powerstrip, correct?
> 
> (2) When I look at the purchase options, it's $35 for a wall mount and $60 for the powerstrip. Does the $35 wall mount include hardware for both ends of the connection (1 for the receiver end and 1 for the router end)? Or do I need to purchase 2 wall mount kits?
> 
> Thanks,
> Chris


If you have a powerstrip without any filtering or surge protection, it would probably work, although with the tii powerstrip you get both EMI filtering and surge protection (the HomePlug circuitry is probably between that circuitry and the power cord. I haven't seen any other brands which have a powerstrip version.

You would need one (of either type) at each end of the circuit. Additional connections would require one device each (up to 16 total).


----------



## NR4P

ccorey123 said:


> Couple novice questions:
> 
> (1) Looking at the FAQ, it appears that you must either plug directly into the wall or use their powerstrip ... so I assume I can't purchase the single-plug option and plug into an existing powerstrip, correct?
> 
> (2) When I look at the purchase options, it's $35 for a wall mount and $60 for the powerstrip. Does the $35 wall mount include hardware for both ends of the connection (1 for the receiver end and 1 for the router end)? Or do I need to purchase 2 wall mount kits?
> 
> Thanks,
> Chris


You raise some good questions and after going into the site, it is confusing.
Its possible people will order one $35 wall mount and then not be able to use it. The site has this other yes/no check box and it's possible you could end up with either..
1- $35 wall mount or
1- $60 power strip

Since it reads as though the power strip doesn't include an extra wall device as I read it, to get one DVR up and running for someone without any PLC's, you will need a combination of

2-$35 wall mounts 
or
1-$35 wall mount and 1-$60 power strip 
or
2-$60 power strips.

That's my takeaway after putting things in/out of my shopping cart.
But if someone has ordered and received products, and can share more, please do so.


----------



## newsposter

NR4P said:


> Since it reads as though the power strip doesn't include an extra wall device as I read it, to get one DVR up and running for someone without any PLC's, you will need a combination of
> 
> 2-$35 wall mounts
> or
> 1-$35 wall mount and 1-$60 power strip
> or
> 2-$60 power strips.
> 
> That's my takeaway after putting things in/out of my shopping cart.
> But if someone has ordered and received products, and can share more, please do so.


I hope its 2-35 dollar ones and not just one...because if i could have gotten away with 35 bucks instead of trying to hook up this darn GA, i'll be mad lol


----------



## bobnielsen

Yes, you will need two devices, one for the router and another for the DVR. The web site has been redone and is a bit more clear on this.


----------



## JasonC23

These questions are probably answered elsewhere; my apologies if they are duplicates that I could have found answers to with a little more forum searching. But here are my questions:

1. Generally, is the DirecTV HD DVR Network Installation Kit more reliable than a wireless network? I have a Linksys WRT54GS wireless router hooked to my computer and was thinking of getting the Linksys WGA54G wireless-G gaming adapter to hook to my HR20-700. But that seems to be a potentially complicated process, judging by other posts on here (I'm a only-slightly-beyond-novice networker), and I know from my PS3 that I'll only get a connection strength of about 60% to 75% where the HR20-700 is. Will that be enough, or is the powerline solution a more robust one for me?

2. Can I use this powerline solution to network my PS3?

3. If so, what all do I need? If I get the $35 wall plug for the router and the $60 powerstrip for the HR20, can I just pug the PS3 into the powerstrip or would it need an additional $35 plug?

Thanks for any and all help you all can provide!


----------



## BubblePuppy

JasonC23 said:


> These questions are probably answered elsewhere; my apologies if they are duplicates that I could have found answers to with a little more forum searching. But here are my questions:
> 
> 3. If so, what all do I need? If I get the $35 wall plug for the router and the $60 powerstrip for the HR20, can I just pug the PS3 into the powerstrip or would it need an additional $35 plug?
> 
> Thanks for any and all help you all can provide!


You will need one unit for the router and then one for each item you want to plug into the wall sockets. The power strip only has one unit built into it. You can plug a switching unit into one unit then you can run several items off of that.


----------



## JasonC23

BubblePuppy said:


> You will need one unit for the router and then one for each item you want to plug into the wall sockets. The power strip only has one unit built into it. You can plug a switching unit into one unit then you can run several items off of that.


Thanks, BubblePuppy! Most helpful. 

Does anyone have any thoughts on the reliability of this vs a wireless network? Since 2 units from DirecTV cost the same as the Linksys wireless gaming adapter I was looking at, it's now down to which is easier to set up and which works better and more consistently. I'd appreciate any thoughts, or any links to where this discussion has already taken place.


----------



## BubblePuppy

JasonC23 said:


> Thanks, BubblePuppy! Most helpful.
> 
> Does anyone have any thoughts on the reliability of this vs a wireless network? Since 2 units from DirecTV cost the same as the Linksys wireless gaming adapter I was looking at, it's now down to which is easier to set up and which works better and more consistently. I'd appreciate any thoughts, or any links to where this discussion has already taken place.


Once you have your router set up the power line units are essentially plug and play. I love mine and had the system up and running in about 10-15 minutes with the longest time being opening the boxes. I have read here that because the powerline units are basically wired units that they are faster than the wireless systems.


----------



## JasonC23

BubblePuppy said:


> Once you have your router set up the power line units are essentially plug and play. I love mine and had the system up and running in about 10-15 minutes with the longest time being opening the boxes. I have read here that because the powerline units are basically wired units that they are faster than the wireless systems.


Once again, thank you, BubblePuppy!


----------



## ub1934

coota said:


> Please help me to understand all of this. Currently I just have a modem on my computer. Do I need to purchase a router and two of the Powerline kits or just two of the Powerline kits and no router?


Did you get an ans. & if so what was it ? I was planing to use a " Crossover Adapter" on the modem to feed the PLA & the computer


----------



## BubblePuppy

ub1934 said:


> Did you get an ans. & if so what was it ? I was planing to use a " Crossover Adapter" on the modem to feed the PLA & the computer


See the above posts.


----------



## bobnielsen

JasonC23:

1. It may work fine, or may not. I had problems with wi-fi networking where the path went about 60 feet, but it went through several walls, two of them with foil-backed insulation. Once I found the "hot spot" location for the remote bridge, it worked fine for music, photos and On Demand, but Media Share video would play for a few seconds, pause and then play for a few more seconds, etc. There were enough missed data packets that it couldn't keep up the throughput at the higher data rate used by video. I don't know the actual signal levels.

2. Yes.

3. The powerstrip has 6 electrical outlets but only one ethernet connection. With a HR21 you can use the second ethernet connection for an additional device, such as a PS3. You could also use an ethernet switch or two of the adapters (the system supports up to 16 devices). Netgear makes a compatible wall-mount powerline device (XE104) with four ethernet connections (but it costs more than you would pay for two of the Directv wall-mount adapters).


----------



## bobnielsen

ub1934 said:


> Did you get an ans. & if so what was it ? I was planing to use a " Crossover Adapter" on the modem to feed the PLA & the computer


You will need a router. If non-wireless models are still available, they should be relatively inexpensive.


----------



## jwebb1970

OK...may have been asked already.

Here's the quandry. I want Ethernet going into both the Hr20 & a Wii (maybe even the HD DVD player until those features finally dry up).

Computer/DSL modem on other end of the house.

Can I run a router from living room powerline adaptor then out to the HR20, Wii, etc?


----------



## BubblePuppy

jwebb1970 said:


> OK...may have been asked already.
> 
> Here's the quandry. I want Ethernet going into both the Hr20 & a Wii (maybe even the HD DVD player until those features finally dry up).
> 
> Computer/DSL modem on other end of the house.
> 
> Can I run a router from living room powerline adaptor then out to the HR20, Wii, etc?


With a powerline unit for each item or a powerline into a switcher. Some powerline units have more than one output so you can connect mulitple items to one powerline unit.


----------



## NR4P

jwebb1970 said:


> OK...may have been asked already.
> 
> Here's the quandry. I want Ethernet going into both the Hr20 & a Wii (maybe even the HD DVD player until those features finally dry up).
> 
> Computer/DSL modem on other end of the house.
> 
> Can I run a router from living room powerline adaptor then out to the HR20, Wii, etc?


I had to do something similar. The key for media sharing from the HR20 is that is must be seeing the same subnet off the router that the PC is connected to.

1. Get a pair of PLC's.
2. Connect 1 of the PLC's to one of the routers hard wired ports.
3. At the other end of where the HR20 and Wii is, put the other PLC there.
4. Into the remote PLC connect a 5 or 8 port SWITCH. Not a router!
5. Plug the HR20 and Wii into the Switch.

I use the D-Link DES-1108 and have two items plugged in at the remote end. The DES-1108 has 8 ports and as a switch does not do any DHCP assigments. Therefore the HR20 and other devices are off the same LAN/Subnet as the router.
Also cool about the DES-1108 is that it has auto crossover sensing. Just use regular ethernet cables.

The DES-1108 or the 1105 can be had for $19 or less with shopping.


----------



## JasonC23

bobnielsen said:


> JasonC23:
> 
> 1. It may work fine, or may not. I had problems with wi-fi networking where the path went about 60 feet, but it went through several walls, two of them with foil-backed insulation. Once I found the "hot spot" location for the remote bridge, it worked fine for music, photos and On Demand, but Media Share video would play for a few seconds, pause and then play for a few more seconds, etc. There were enough missed data packets that it couldn't keep up the throughput at the higher data rate used by video. I don't know the actual signal levels.
> 
> 2. Yes.
> 
> 3. The powerstrip has 6 electrical outlets but only one ethernet connection. With a HR21 you can use the second ethernet connection for an additional device, such as a PS3. You could also use an ethernet switch or two of the adapters (the system supports up to 16 devices). Netgear makes a compatible wall-mount powerline device (XE104) with four ethernet connections (but it costs more than you would pay for two of the Directv wall-mount adapters).


Thanks, Bob! I appreciate your thorough responses.

Not that anybody cares...but in looking at the outlet situation around my entertainment center, I'd need to buy a powerstrip for that location. Adding in that cost to the wall-mount for the router would actually push the price above the wireless adapter. So I think I'm going to try the wireless adapter first, as long as I can return it if it doesn't work. It's good to know I have a probably-reliable alternative if I can't figure that out.


----------



## jwebb1970

NR4P said:


> I had to do something similar. The key for media sharing from the HR20 is that is must be seeing the same subnet off the router that the PC is connected to.
> 
> 1. Get a pair of PLC's.
> 2. Connect 1 of the PLC's to one of the routers hard wired ports.
> 3. At the other end of where the HR20 and Wii is, put the other PLC there.
> 4. Into the remote PLC connect a 5 or 8 port SWITCH. Not a router!
> 5. Plug the HR20 and Wii into the Switch.
> 
> I use the D-Link DES-1108 and have two items plugged in at the remote end. The DES-1108 has 8 ports and as a switch does not do any DHCP assigments. Therefore the HR20 and other devices are off the same LAN/Subnet as the router.
> Also cool about the DES-1108 is that it has auto crossover sensing. Just use regular ethernet cables.
> 
> The DES-1108 or the 1105 can be had for $19 or less with shopping.


Thanks!

Just to confirm then......as of right now I have NO router, just the DSL modem that AT&T gave me. I will then need 1 router & 1 switch?

So a router on the PC end = from modem to router, from router to PLC & PC (in office).

In living room, from 2nd PLC to switch, from switch to HR20, Wii, etc.

Or can the above mentioned router be replaced w/ another switch?


----------



## bobnielsen

jwebb1970 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Just to confirm then......as of right now I have NO router, just the DSL modem that AT&T gave me. I will then need 1 router & 1 switch?
> 
> So a router on the PC end = from modem to router, from router to PLC & PC (in office).
> 
> In living room, from 2nd PLC to switch, from switch to HR20, Wii, etc.
> 
> Or can the above mentioned router be replaced w/ another switch?


You need a router instead of a switch because the router will use the IP address supplied by your ISP and you will have an internal network managed by the router, providing your own set of private addresses for all the devices on that network (Usually in the 192.168.x.x range). A switch can be used to add additional devices to a network, but cannot provide the NAT (network address translation) needed.

IF your ISP will supply you with multiple IP addresses you could use a switch, but that normally results in a much higher monthly cost. The router will also provide a firewall through the NAT process. Otherwise, what you are planning should work.


----------



## jwebb1970

bobnielsen said:


> You need a router instead of a switch because the router will use the IP address supplied by your ISP and you will have an internal network managed by the router, providing your own set of private addresses for all the devices on that network (Usually in the 192.168.x.x range). A switch can be used to add additional devices to a network, but cannot provide the NAT (network address translation) needed.
> 
> IF your ISP will supply you with multiple IP addresses you could use a switch, but that normally results in a much higher monthly cost. The router will also provide a firewall through the NAT process. Otherwise, what you are planning should work.


Cool. Thanks, Bob.

DirecTvs "kit" is on the way. Router for office, switch for living room components are being looked at now.

Figure I will try the "direct" connection--disconnect ethernet from PC & directly connect modem to the PLC, then attach the other PLC to wall outlet & direct to HR20, then Wii to see how it all performs.

My HDA2's HD DVD web features/FW updates all worked flawlessly & disc feature stuff DL'ed rather fast when I ran the line from modem to it a while back, so I'm optimistic.


----------



## bobnielsen

jwebb1970 said:


> Cool. Thanks, Bob.
> 
> DirecTvs "kit" is on the way. Router for office, switch for living room components are being looked at now.
> 
> Figure I will try the "direct" connection--disconnect ethernet from PC & directly connect modem to the PLC, then attach the other PLC to wall outlet & direct to HR20, then Wii to see how it all performs.
> 
> My HDA2's HD DVD web features/FW updates all worked flawlessly & disc feature stuff DL'ed rather fast when I ran the line from modem to it a while back, so I'm optimistic.


If your ISP uses DHCP or static IP, it should work for one connected device only (it probably won't work if they use PPPoE, but since your HD DVD worked, I doubt that is the case). You will have more flexibility with a router, of course.


----------



## bonscott

I just hooked up 2 power strips 1 to my router the other to my DVR. Got connected right away and the channels showed up in the guide. But when I go to a channel including channel 1000 they all say not available. Does anyone know how long this thing takes?


----------



## jwebb1970

bobnielsen said:


> If your ISP uses DHCP or static IP, it should work for one connected device only (it probably won't work if they use PPPoE, but since your HD DVD worked, I doubt that is the case). You will have more flexibility with a router, of course.


Yeah, the Toshiba worked fine just by disconnecting the Ethernet cable from my PC & putting it in the HDA2.

Tried the same thing last night w/ the Wii. Took it back to the office & plugged it into a monitor, connected PLC via the Wii LAN adaptor , voila.....Wii online access!

When the DirecTv kit arrives, I will do the "direct" connection to the HR20 first. Really curious to see DL times. Once I confirm that this'll do me fine for the HR20, I will then grab the router for office, switch for living room. NewEgg's got some smokin' deals on some stuff.

If any hiccups occur, I'm sure I'll be back hassling you good folks for advice/help.


----------



## TDLA

Very quick turn around on an order. I ordered Tuesday, and it arrived this afternoon. Can't wait to install tonight.


----------



## jwebb1970

Well, the networking kit worked nicely.

Also ended up with a "cheaper" alternative to get the living room "on-line".

HR20 connected via the PLC kit from DirecTv. Wii connected via Wi-Fi w/ a Buffalo Tech WiFI Gaming Access Point from Circuit City (where I also grabbed an inexpenisve wired router to feed it, the PLC & the PC from the AT&T modem). No need for a ethernet switch in the living room this way. WiFi unit sits on the office desk & connects to Wii in living room perfectly.

Did not bother to also HU the HDDVD player, as I assume the web features for that may be drying up soon, but can always attach the HR20's ethernet cable to the HDA2 if desired (the downloadable TRANSFORMERS HD DVD menu skins are kinda nice).Even w/ the death of the format, the Toshiba is still the best $99 DVD player I've ever bought.


----------



## kram

Received networking kit yesterday. Setup was easy and DoD worked immediately.


----------



## mrsapman

sorry I not greatly technical, you said " If encryption is used, it must be applied to all powerline devices in the network."

I have the 2 $35 units connected to a 2Wire wireless modem / router.

Where or how do I apply the 10 digit wep code to the ethernet devices? I have been looking at the software program but don't see where to apply it.


----------



## bobnielsen

mrsapman said:


> sorry I not greatly technical, you said " If encryption is used, it must be applied to all powerline devices in the network."
> 
> I have the 2 $35 units connected to a 2Wire wireless modem / router.
> 
> Where or how do I apply the 10 digit wep code to the ethernet devices? I have been looking at the software program but don't see where to apply it.


 It doesn't use WEP, which is for wireless devices. Encryption of the powerline connection is optional. If you choose to do so, the configuration is described in Section 3.2 of the User Manual on the CD.


----------



## bhihifi

Any conflicts using the power line for the phone connection and also for Ethernet? My DVR is across the room from my phone jack and router. I'm using a pair of adapters to provide phone service for the DVR over AC power.


----------



## bobnielsen

I doubt there would be any conflicts with a phone line over power lines. However, with a networked DVR, the phone line is no longer used for PPV ordering via remote, etc., since the internet connection will perform that function.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

FYI... those intrested... 
The Kit can be ordered on DirecTV.COM

1. Log onto www.directv.com.
2. Select "Add Kits & Equipment" from the "My Programming & Equipment" dropdown at the top of the page 
3. Select "HD DVR Network Installation Kit"
4. Complete the order


----------



## martyp

Well I have been waiting to try the on demand , but just could not pay the money they want for the gaming adapter and did not want to run a network cable .

So after talking to a friend at work and about a hour of my time was able to put a belkin router in bridge mode with my bufflo router and now have both my hd player and dirctv box talking and downloading.


----------



## SuperDaddy

My WIFE ordered one of the On-Demand wall kits the other day. Come to find out, we need TWO of them. One for the Router, and one for the HD DVR. So I have to order a second one????

Also, why can't I just connect my router and HD DVR with an ethernet cable?

Why do I have to go through a wall plug with two DirecTv wall adapter doo-hickies???

I am lost......


----------



## RobertE

SuperDaddy said:


> My WIFE ordered one of the On-Demand wall kits the other day. Come to find out, we need TWO of them. One for the Router, and one for the HD DVR. So I have to order a second one????
> 
> Also, why can't I just connect my router and HD DVR with an ethernet cable?
> 
> Why do I have to go through a wall plug with two DirecTv wall adapter doo-hickies???
> 
> I am lost......


You need one adapter to connect to your router/modem/outside connection. Then one for each HR2x that you want to network.

You can absolutley connect your HR2x directly to your router. All you need is cat5/6 run between the HR & the router. No adapters would then be needed.


----------



## SuperDaddy

RobertE said:


> You need one adapter to connect to your router/modem/outside connection. Then one for each HR2x that you want to network.
> 
> You can absolutley connect your HR2x directly to your router. All you need is cat5/6 run between the HR & the router. No adapters would then be needed.


Thanks Robert. I will see of I can return the Wall Kit that the WIFE ordered (without me knowing). :lol:

I'd rather just "hardwire it" since the router is right next to the HR anyway.


----------



## bobnielsen

SuperDaddy said:


> Thanks Robert. I will see of I can return the Wall Kit that the WIFE ordered (without me knowing). :lol:
> 
> I'd rather just "hardwire it" since the router is right next to the HR anyway.


A direct connection is the preferred method in any case.

The web site says:

NOTE: The first HD DVR networked will require 2 Network Installation Kits. Each additional HD DVR networked will only require 1.

If your wife contacted a CSR to order, anything could happen.


----------



## jwebb1970

Posted this on another thread, but hoping more than one will get me some help:

Having a connection issue with my HR 20.....

I've had the Network Kit (PLC adaptors) for a couple of months now. Had been working w/ DoD just fine (albeit slow---but that's an issue w/ my DSL service speed). Within the last few days, however, I get the connection errors msgs 12 & 22.

Have checked ALL connections - they are fine. Hardwire to PC works fine, Wi-Fi to Wii also works. Even disconnected the ethernet cable coming from PLC to HR 20 & connected it to my Toshiba HD DVD player - it connects to the web perfectly.

Router does recognize the HR 20 as connected when I check it's settings via the PC/Belkin support site, so it's sending what it needs to send to the DVR and is "seeing" the HR 20.

Have done resets on my modem/router & HR 20 & the "Reset Defaults" option on the DVR as well. Still the same issue. Since everythng BUT the HR 20 connection is working, could my problem be w/ the HR 20 itself?


----------



## yatsco

I am not that computer literate, so please bear with me. I purchased a D-Link (DIR-655) Xtreme N wireless gigabit router at COSTCO today. I plan to use this router so that a second computer in the house can be use by my grandson. Will this router work with DIRECTV video-on-demand and if so what do I need to connect to the DIRECTV receiver? I am confused between a powerline connection that uses a powerline ethernet adapter and a wireless connections. What would be required for a wireless connection to the DIRECTV receiver?


----------



## Spanky_Partain

yatsco said:


> I am not that computer literate, so please bear with me. I purchased a D-Link (DIR-655) Xtreme N wireless gigabit router at COSTCO today. I plan to use this router so that a second computer in the house can be use by my grandson. Will this router work with DIRECTV video-on-demand and if so what do I need to connect to the DIRECTV receiver? I am confused between a powerline connection that uses a powerline ethernet adapter and a wireless connections. What would be required for a wireless connection to the DIRECTV receiver?


That would require a ethernet bridge device. In my signature is a link for network help with drawings, how-tos, and pictures. Take a look. Even has proven type of hardware in there.


----------



## aquafuzz

Has any one tried orther Power Line Ethernet Bridges? Linksys, Nexgear, ect.....

Thanks,


----------



## Athlon646464

aquafuzz said:


> Has any one tried orther Power Line Ethernet Bridges? Linksys, Nexgear, ect.....


We're using these in our office with great success, and all we did was just plug one into an outlet near the router, and the other into an outlet near a PC. They were up and running in 5 minutes.......

I have not tried them on my DVR's, but if I wanted this type of solution, I would not hesitate to use these:

Netgear-HDXB101-Powerline-Ethernet-Kit


----------



## Guest

Bob, appreciate all you work on reporting this..



bobnielsen said:


> With a HR21 you can use the second ethernet connection for an additional device, such as a PS3. .


Has anyone used a Slingbox via this HR21 port with the DTV home plug?.... I wander if there is any degradation...?


----------



## OutaFocus

ericq said:


> Bob, appreciate all you work on reporting this..
> 
> Has anyone used a Slingbox via this HR21 port with the DTV home plug?.... I wander if there is any degradation...?


I'm currently using the Slingbox SlingLink TURBO
4-Port powerline kit. I paid $123.00 at a major internet retailer of computer and electronics stuff. It is similar to the DTV version in that it is an 85mbps unit with the ability to run 16 devices total.

The difference is that it is a 4 port device where you can connect 4 devices to one side to network 4 different devices. I have an HR20, Xbox 360 and PS3 networked through mine and I have a long cat5 cable connected to my left over 4th port to connect to my laptop when I'm using it in the living room. I also have wireless running in the house, but I find the throughput to be consistently higher when running the laptop through the powerline kit.

Unlike the DTV kit, the Slingbox kit includes both sides. In other words, it includes the 4 port piece for the networked devices to plug into and also a single port piece to connect to your router to access the Internet. There is no need to buy two kits like there is with the DTV kit.

Slingbox also sells a single port kit to network only one device. It also includes both sides and only requires that you buy one kit to complete the connection. I've seen them selling for around $79.00


----------



## bobnielsen

OutaFocus said:


> I'm currently using the Slingbox SlingLink TURBO
> 4-Port powerline kit. I paid $123.00 at a major internet retailer of computer and electronics stuff. It is similar to the DTV version in that it is an 85mbps unit with the ability to run 16 devices total.
> 
> The difference is that it is a 4 port device where you can connect 4 devices to one side to network 4 different devices. I have an HR20, Xbox 360 and PS3 networked through mine and I have a long cat5 cable connected to my left over 4th port to connect to my laptop when I'm using it in the living room. I also have wireless running in the house, but I find the throughput to be consistently higher when running the laptop through the powerline kit.
> 
> Unlike the DTV kit, the Slingbox kit includes both sides. In other words, it includes the 4 port piece for the networked devices to plug into and also a single port piece to connect to your router to access the Internet. There is no need to buy two kits like there is with the DTV kit.
> 
> Slingbox also sells a single port kit to network only one device. It also includes both sides and only requires that you buy one kit to complete the connection. I've seen them selling for around $79.00


Netgear also makes a four-port adapter, the XE104 (their single port adapter is the XE103). All of the HomePlug 1.0 Turbo adapters should be compatible with each other (I believe that they all use the same Intellon chips).

There are two other versions of HomePlug, Home Plug 1.0 (14 Mbps) and Homeplug AV (200 Mbps). The 85 Mbps HomePlug 1.0 Turbo devices are adequate for On Demand and Media Share.


----------



## bobnielsen

I just noticed on the Directv web site that the prices for the networking kits have been reduced. The standard adapter is now $24.99 and the powerstrip model is now $54.99. Post #1 has been edited accordingly.


----------



## drewba

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Has anyone validated the 85Mbps yet?
> 
> I suspect that even if it hits that rate, it will be far to slow to move large data files across with any speed that is worthwhile.


I just installed one powerstrip and one standard adapter. They are on opposite ends of the house and one floor apart. In this environment, the connection speed is running between 45-50 Mbps as reported by the included utility.

I went to these units because 5GHz Wireless N was only getting 20% signal strength and a Linksys WGA600N gaming adapter wouldn't do WPA with my existing Netgear wireless G router. The price was nice too, both adapters combined were less than just the Linksys gaming adapter.

The connection speed didn't vary outside of these parameters even when turning on compact fluorescent lights or using the microwave.

So far, so good!


----------



## DesertFlyer

So I went to order the powerline kit from D* last week, added what I needed to the cart, but didn't purchase and left it in my cart. Today I went back to add another adapter and the only thing under kits is the disaster recovery kit. Strangely enough, the powerline adapters I left in my cart are still there. It's frustrating because I need one more than I previously thought and can't place my order until it reappears whenever that may be.


----------



## SDizzle

DesertFlyer said:


> So I went to order the powerline kit from D* last week, added what I needed to the cart, but didn't purchase and left it in my cart. Today I went back to add another adapter and the only thing under kits is the disaster recovery kit. Strangely enough, the powerline adapters I left in my cart are still there. It's frustrating because I need one more than I previously thought and can't place my order until it reappears whenever that may be.


When I log in I can order the internet connection kit for $24.99?!?


----------



## Athlon646464

SDizzle said:


> When I log in I can order the internet connection kit for $24.99?!?


Yup - that's the new lower price! Don't forget you need one at your router, and then one at each of your DVR's............


----------



## bobnielsen

DesertFlyer said:


> So I went to order the powerline kit from D* last week, added what I needed to the cart, but didn't purchase and left it in my cart. Today I went back to add another adapter and the only thing under kits is the disaster recovery kit. Strangely enough, the powerline adapters I left in my cart are still there. It's frustrating because I need one more than I previously thought and can't place my order until it reappears whenever that may be.


Apparently they have made a change where it will no longer show up after you have added it to the cart or placed an order. If you need additional units, you will need to order by telephone.


----------



## nucat95

DesertFlyer said:


> So I went to order the powerline kit from D* last week, added what I needed to the cart, but didn't purchase and left it in my cart. Today I went back to add another adapter and the only thing under kits is the disaster recovery kit. Strangely enough, the powerline adapters I left in my cart are still there. It's frustrating because I need one more than I previously thought and can't place my order until it reappears whenever that may be.


Try removing them from the cart. It happened to me, too. Once I cleared the cart, the adapters reappeared alongside the disaster kit.


----------



## oldengineer

I purchased 2 wall mount Powerline units.

I've had mixed results and its probably due to my house wiring. I've got a 200A main breaker box in the basement. It feeds a secondary box on the first floor so my loads are split. Some users have reported no problems with this wiring configuration but I have a problem.

In order to get the Turbo 85s to work decently I installed new outlets and made sure I was getting good ohmic connections with the plugs. I was able to get 85MBps transfers but with occasional reductions to .8 MBps and lower. As a result my download times were really long. I don't know why the rates were so inconsistent. I also found that thruput would be reduced, sometimes to 0, if I plugged other devices into the outlets the Powerline adapters were plugged into.

I ended up moving my router and using a wired connection. Download times were reduced dramatically. A 30 min SD show used to take 1 1/2 hrs with the Powerline connecters. Yesterday I downloaded a 48 min HD show in about an hour. 

I'm now using my Powerline devices to network the PC which was wired to the router and they work OK for that application.


----------



## ruthiesea

One thing that I can't find an answer to is compatibility among different makes. If all are 85mbps, will Slingbox, Netgear, and the DTV unit work together?


----------



## Swheat

I had been using a wireless bridge for my connection (a D-Link) bought off of Ebay. Really cheap, $30 with shipping. I guess you get what you you pay for, it quit after a couple of months.

So, now I've gone ahead and ordered 2 of the PLC"s from DirecTv today. Can' t wait to get them. 

I'm sorry if this has already been answered, but do I need to make sure the outlets I use are on the same side of the 240 V bus? or does it matter?

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## capegator

BubblePuppy said:


> 1. Yes..as long as the power strip is *not* a surge suppressor. It has to be a plain power strip.
> 
> 2. You will need two kits..one for each end =$70


I purchased 3 wall units last week (arrived the next day) and paid $25 each + $4.5 tax. Working like a champ on 2 HR20-700s.


----------



## Swheat

DirecTv must be subsidizing these units. I haven't been able to find Homepulg adapters, except for ones rated at 14 MBS for anywhere near this price.


----------



## kw2957

These powerline adapters shouldn't interfere with my DSL connection, with regards to wiring, correct?


----------



## Athlon646464

kw2957 said:


> These powerline adapters shouldn't interfere with my DSL connection, with regards to wiring, correct?


They use the power line (AC wiring) in your home, and your DSL uses your phone line. In my opinion there is no chance at all of interference.........


----------



## 911medic

Can anyone tell me if the wall-mount PLC's plugs are polarized? I want to know because I have other devices plugged into the needed outlets that have a ground plug and a downward cord that require them to be plugged into the bottom outlet or they'll block it. Can the wall-mount units be plugged into the upper outlet, upside-down?


----------



## Swheat

911medic said:


> Can anyone tell me if the wall-mount PLC's plugs are polarized? I want to know because I have other devices plugged into the needed outlets that have a ground plug and a downward cord that require them to be plugged into the bottom outlet or they'll block it. Can the wall-mount units be plugged into the upper outlet, upside-down?


I installed my powerline adapters on Saturday and had the same situation as you. So I plugged the one at my receiver in upside down in the top receptacle. It works fine, both for DoD and Mediashare. In fact, it has been a painless experience so far.


----------



## 911medic

Excellent; thanks, Swheat!


----------



## Citivas

Does anyone know if these are compatible with the existing Netgear powerline product? I already have a hub with it in different rooms so I am not excited to have to use two different powerline products both at the same time and I am not excited to have to replace all the Netgear stuff with this. That said, this seems much cheaper than the Netgear product and I like the powerstrip version because right now the Netgear stuff hogs limited wall outlets since you can't plug it into a conventional powerstrip.

I assume compatibillity is a long shot but thought I would confirm.


----------



## Athlon646464

Citivas said:


> Does anyone know if these are compatible with the existing Netgear powerline product? I already have a hub with it in different rooms so I am not excited to have to use two different powerline products both at the same time and I am not excited to have to replace all the Netgear stuff with this. That said, this seems much cheaper than the Netgear product and I like the powerstrip version because right now the Netgear stuff hogs limited wall outlets since you can't plug it into a conventional powerstrip.
> 
> I assume compatibillity is a long shot but thought I would confirm.


I would say compatibility is not at all a long shot, and would not be surprised at all if they worked just fine together. Netgear & the D* product use the same standard.

:feelbette


----------



## bobnielsen

They should be compatible with the Netgear XE103/104, which I believe use the same Intellon chips. The XE102 is a slower device.


----------



## gregjones

Citivas said:


> Does anyone know if these are compatible with the existing Netgear powerline product? I already have a hub with it in different rooms so I am not excited to have to use two different powerline products both at the same time and I am not excited to have to replace all the Netgear stuff with this. That said, this seems much cheaper than the Netgear product and I like the powerstrip version because right now the Netgear stuff hogs limited wall outlets since you can't plug it into a conventional powerstrip.
> 
> I assume compatibillity is a long shot but thought I would confirm.


As bob pointed out, there are a few different "standards." There is an 11 Mbps variety that is very prevalent among older devices.

I have some of the early NetGear equipment, which was much more expensive (around $65 per adapter) and is much slower. The 11Mbps variety I have also had some issues with consistent infrequent drops (a few seconds several times a day). The newer equipment (like that from DirecTV) is faster, cheaper and less prone to drops. Mixing the 11Mbps and 85Mbps variety will expose the new equipment to all the shortcomings of the old equipment.


----------



## Citivas

For what it's worth, I spoke with DirecTV tech support today and they claim it definitely is NOT compatble with the Netgear equipment, old or new. I have the 103/104 newer units, for the record. The guy didn't know the answer and said it was a good question then put me on hold for 5 miutes to talk to someone else about it then came back and said it conclusively. Now he may still be wrong, but that is their official word on the matter. I guess I can order it and try but that is a lot of trouble if it doesn't...

BTW, what newer stuff does Netgear sell that is not in the $69+ range? When I go to their site they still list this price or higher on all the products. And when I go to bestbuy online they actually are listing the Netgear product ABOVE MSRP for some reason and don't have any cheaper stuff. That's my main reason for considering the DirecTV product, that it is so much cheaper. Even one outlet extension from Netgear will set me back more than a couple units from DirecTV. I just don't have any more outlets or slots on my router to add a second, incompatible powerline at the source side.


----------



## gregjones

Citivas said:


> For what it's worth, I spoke with DirecTV tech support today and they claim it definitely is NOT compatble with the Netgear equipment, old or new. I have the 103/104 newer units, for the record. The guy didn't know the answer and said it was a good question then put me on hold for 5 miutes to talk to someone else about it then came back and said it conclusively. Now he may still be wrong, but that is their official word on the matter. I guess I can order it and try but that is a lot of trouble if it doesn't...
> 
> BTW, what newer stuff does Netgear sell that is not in the $69+ range? When I go to their site they still list this price or higher on all the products. And when I go to bestbuy online they actually are listing the Netgear product ABOVE MSRP for some reason and don't have any cheaper stuff. That's my main reason for considering the DirecTV product, that it is so much cheaper. Even one outlet extension from Netgear will set me back more than a couple units from DirecTV. I just don't have any more outlets or slots on my router to add a second, incompatible powerline at the source side.


The most likely answer is that the CSR is ill-informed. The chipsets are the same, though the software may not be compatible with all the different models using the same chipset. If you live in a single family residence, the software is more trouble than it is worth.

When referring to price, I was only referencing the DirecTV adapters. They are less expensive because, as OEM equipment, they are not marketed or supported in the same way. DirecTV would rather lose margin (or take a loss) on the network kit if it means you pay for movies (high margin) you download over VOD. DirecTV isn't paying for shelf-space, in-store packaging, customer support outside of the current CSR structure, etc. It should be cheaper for them to sell.


----------



## Athlon646464

Citivas said:


> For what it's worth, I spoke with DirecTV tech support today and they claim it definitely is NOT compatble with the Netgear equipment, old or new. I have the 103/104 newer units, for the record. The guy didn't know the answer and said it was a good question then put me on hold for 5 miutes to talk to someone else about it then came back and said it conclusively. Now he may still be wrong, but that is their official word on the matter. I guess I can order it and try but that is a lot of trouble if it doesn't...
> 
> BTW, what newer stuff does Netgear sell that is not in the $69+ range? When I go to their site they still list this price or higher on all the products. And when I go to bestbuy online they actually are listing the Netgear product ABOVE MSRP for some reason and don't have any cheaper stuff. That's my main reason for considering the DirecTV product, that it is so much cheaper. Even one outlet extension from Netgear will set me back more than a couple units from DirecTV. I just don't have any more outlets or slots on my router to add a second, incompatible powerline at the source side.


As far as compatibility - could be that D* is just being overly careful so they do not have to help with tech support on other brands. It is very likely that their adapters will work with the new (current) units on the market today.


----------



## Citivas

Anyone know how to order this online these days? The instructions on the top of page three our out of date as all the menus have changed and when I do a search on their site it doesn't come up with any comparable link to order online. I'm willing to give this a shot and see if its compable but when I call D* they say you have to transfer to tech support to order it and they are the ones that told me not to get it so I'd rather order online.


----------



## gregjones

Citivas said:


> Anyone know how to order this online these days? The instructions on the top of page three our out of date as all the menus have changed and when I do a search on their site it doesn't come up with any comparable link to order online. I'm willing to give this a shot and see if its compable but when I call D* they say you have to transfer to tech support to order it and they are the ones that told me not to get it so I'd rather order online.


My Setup | Add Kits & Equipment


----------



## Bronco70

Thanks everyone for the great info.

I was about to run out to BB to pick up a Netgear XE-102. There on sale for $85. A neighbor uses one for his X-box and it works very well. From the posts here the D* equipment sounds just as good. And saves $35 .

One question has anyone attempted to purchase additional units to use with other equipment? Recently moved my kid's desktop and the wireless signal is now low strength and flaky.

My guess is that D* will only sell an amount to cover their boxes.

Thanks

Joe


----------



## Athlon646464

Bronco70 said:


> Thanks everyone for the great info.
> 
> I was about to run out to BB to pick up a Netgear XE-102. There on sale for $85. A neighbor uses one for his X-box and it works very well. From the posts here the D* equipment sounds just as good. And saves $35 .
> 
> One question has anyone attempted to purchase additional units to use with other equipment? Recently moved my kid's desktop and the wireless signal is now low strength and flaky.
> 
> My guess is that D* will only sell an amount to cover their boxes.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Joe


I already have three I purchased from D*, and that should have maxed me out. I just went into my account for you to see if I could order more, and although I did not 'complete' the order, I could have ordered three more.........

:righton:


----------



## Bronco70

Athlon646464 said:


> I already have three I purchased from D*, and that should have maxed me out. I just went into my account for you to see if I could order more, and although I did not 'complete' the order, I could have ordered three more.........
> 
> :righton:


Thanks for that.

When I ordered today the drop down only allowed the two units required for my one HR-21. Will see what happens when I try again after the initial order arrives. At $25 per additional point it's cheap. Would help in my house in a few locations that have low or no signal strength.

"Plug and Play" when did we first hear that?

Joe


----------



## bobnielsen

Bronco70 said:


> Thanks everyone for the great info.
> 
> I was about to run out to BB to pick up a Netgear XE-102. There on sale for $85. A neighbor uses one for his X-box and it works very well. From the posts here the D* equipment sounds just as good. And saves $35 .
> 
> One question has anyone attempted to purchase additional units to use with other equipment? Recently moved my kid's desktop and the wireless signal is now low strength and flaky.
> 
> My guess is that D* will only sell an amount to cover their boxes.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Joe


Actually it is the same (functionally) as the Netgear XE103. The XE102 is only 14 Mbps.

Once you have ordered a set, the web site doesn't offer the option to buy more. Perhaps you can order additional units by phone.


----------



## Athlon646464

bobnielsen said:


> Actually it is the same (functionally) as the Netgear XE103. The XE102 is only 14 Mbps.
> 
> Once you have ordered a set, the web site doesn't offer the option to buy more. Perhaps you can order additional units by phone.


I checked that today, and I was able to add 3 more to my shopping cart. Although I didn't complete the order, it looked as though I could have. I already got three a couple of weeks ago (the max allowed for my equipment level).


----------



## fluffybear

bobnielsen said:


> Yes, you will need two devices, one for the router and another for the DVR. The web site has been redone and is a bit more clear on this.


Does each DVR require 2 units (one at the router and the other at the DVR)?

The DirecTV site states this is only required on the first DVR and subsequent DVR's will only require 1 unit..


----------



## kw2957

fluffybear said:


> Does each DVR require 2 units (one at the router and the other at the DVR)?
> 
> The DirecTV site states this is only required on the first DVR and subsequent DVR's will only require 1 unit..


Just as the D* website says, you only need one powerline adapter per DVR, however an additional adapter will be needed for the router. So, for example, if you have 4 DVRs in your house, you will need 5 powerline adapters.


----------



## Partner45

Well... I got an upgrade last Wed. to 3 HD receivers, (1 was an HR) and decided to check into this VOD stuff. I already Wireless connect another computer, but after reading about networking over Electrical wire's within the house and seeing DTV's wireless products, I started doing a little more checking. 

Damn it. I need 5 posts... this will be it. Links to follow.


----------



## Partner45

Continuation of previous post.

I decided on replacing my Internet Router with this : http://www.dlink.com/products/?pid=548 DIR-855 and to add in an Xbox hooked to a TV at the same location I got this Bridge: http://www.dlink.com/products/?sec=0&pid=663 DAP-1522

Overkill? Probably, but hopefully future proof for a few years. I went with the bridge as a way to wire in up to 4 devices at one location and then to wireless the bits to the Router. The bride will allow me to possibly add a media server and a web-enabled DVD player for future connections.

Once I get all this working, maybe I can find out if I can send a movie from my HR21 to my PC monitor for viewing. ALWAYS something more to have to learn!


----------



## abl

There are many Netgear XAVB101 kits available on Ebay from about $54. Each contains 2 powerline adapters and ethernet cables. Speed up to 200mbps. Works perfectly with my HR20-700.

Alan


----------



## DJPellegrino

abl said:


> There are many Netgear XAVB101 kits available on Ebay from about $54. Each contains 2 powerline adapters and ethernet cables. Speed up to 200mbps. Works perfectly with my HR20-700.
> 
> Alan


Are you able to determine your throughput with these rated @ 200mbps?

I was looking at the D-Link powerline adapters @ $150 per set of 2. They are rated at 200mbps as well...just don't like the price so much.


----------



## malakajim

Seems like the price has gone back up on these to $29.99 ea in the last 8 months since the previous posts.


----------



## DesertFlyer

Well I am replacing out my PLC with 802.11N (dual band) since my apartment's wiring seems to just not work well with anything powerline. My loss, especially since I paid for 3 standard + 1 surge protector. I guess I can recuperate some of the costs on craigslist.

They worked fine for OnDemand for me, I just don't think they will cut it for upcoming features since their throughput was about 4Mb/s.


----------



## WestDC

I suggest if your looking for max thru put from power line adapters, the only way to acheive that is not to cross the breakers. SO if you in a single family home and your network (router is located) where your electrical service comes into the house.

I suggest this-- Locate the breaker your HDDVR is plugged into , NOW at your Electrical panel half tap that breaker and install a plug close to your router hook the other power line adapter into that NEW outlet. NOW you are a direct connect.

A Electrician can iD an do that for you if your scared but it will improve your thru put!!


----------



## dave29

DesertFlyer said:


> Well I am replacing out my PLC with 802.11N (dual band) since my apartment's wiring seems to just not work well with anything powerline. My loss, especially since I paid for 3 standard + 1 surge protector. I guess I can recuperate some of the costs on craigslist.
> 
> They worked fine for OnDemand for me, I just don't think they will cut it for upcoming features since their throughput was about 4Mb/s.


Mine worked fine for DoD as well, they have all since been sold on ebay and replaced by hardwired or N wireless.


----------

